# Drupal6 from ports collection - question



## Stamps (May 19, 2009)

Ok as a beginner it is the most easy way to use ports collection. No manual mambo jumbo...

But i have problems. If i manually install FreeBSD 7.2 + Apache22 + php5 + MySQL + download drupal6 and put it in data folder of Apache server and do very basic things to enable everything i get working drupal6 installation on my host-name. 

But if i install FreeBSD 7.2 and use ports and install drupal6 i cant get it to work.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/www/drupal6/

Should i install apache manually and php and MySQL and then use drupal6 from ports or must i use apache 1.3 instead of apache 2.2 or what am i doing wrong?

Should drupal be working after drupal6 ports install and restarting server or am i missing something?

Thanks for answers!


----------



## vivek (May 19, 2009)

install apache2,2+php5+mysql5 from ports. Download and install durpal6 from the website.


----------



## Stamps (May 19, 2009)

I forgot to mention one important thing. I use pkg_add nod compile (make install) because of old computer.

So when i compile from the source FreeBSD 7.2 + MySQL+ php + apache 22 and i add drupal6 from drupal website it works fine. But that is on other computer that has better CPU.

On my old experimental laptop i use pkg_add to reduce time. And if i pkg_add -r drupal6 i cant get it to work. PHP doesn't work out of the box too with pkg_add.

But i read somewhere that pkg_add for drupal6 must use apache1.3? Is that true?


----------



## gilinko (May 19, 2009)

You can use the ports system for drupal6 even with a slow CPU, as all it does is download the files and unpack them. The exact same thing that you would have done manually. I use drupal6 on several sites from ports, and the upgrade of minor versions is far easier using ports than doing it manually.

You don't mention what kind of CPU speed you have, but to compare it takes me abour 2 hours in total to compile from source and do the initial configuration of Mysql5.0, Apache22, Php5 and about 75% of the modules on a Pentium 233Mhz with 384MB of ram and a old 20GB IDE 5400RPM disk. In the grand scheme of things, 2 hours isn't that much....


----------



## Stamps (May 20, 2009)

Ok i will then compile it from the source. And i will see how long it takes.

But still. If i instal FreeBSD 7.2 what must i do next.

Must i compile from the source PHP5, PHP5-extensions, MySQL5-client, MySQL5-server, apache22... before i compile Drupal6 from the ports collection. Or must i just install FreeBSD 7.2 and then install Drupal6 from the ports and everything i need gets downloaded in the same time?

I did it like that and it didn't work. I than manualy isntalled apache, php5... but still didn't work.


----------

